
Elizabeth Warren advocates for explainable AI to prevent perpetuating bias - Terretta
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-11-14/elizabeth-warren-slams-goldman-over-apple-card-bias-allegations
======
Terretta
Contrary to dramatic original headline, her quotes are less about Apple Card
or Goldman, more a topical hook for “debate over the role of algorithms in
consumer finance” and her platform on “issues tied to access to credit for
consumers.“

 _“We’re all beginning to understand better that algorithms are only as good
as the data that gets packed into them,” Warren said. “And if a lot of
discriminatory data gets packed in, in other words, if that’s how the world
works, and the algorithm is doing nothing but sucking out information about
how the world works, then the discrimination is perpetuated.”_

 _It’s the company’s responsibility to come forward with the information about
how that algorithm was designed and the exact impact of it, she said. “And if
they can’t do it, then they need to pull it down.”_

Interesting to think about a possible Warren administration Consumer Financial
Protection Bureau (CFPB).

